# Wee have a slight problem



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Another wonderful weekend away, unfortunatley we always have issues with the toilet, this time though it was very nasty. Our, you are full indictor does not work, and we had a slight leak, told hubbie to empty contents on site but oh no had to drive home with it full and oh dear god it is everywhere. pulled out the wood from underneath the toilet which has polystyrene resting on it and it stinks it has also soaked into the carpet , tried cleaning with washing up liquid and loads of air freshener, left all windows open but the smell is still there any ideas of what will get rid of it.
cheers
Ann


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Sprinkle (okay heap) bi-carbonate of soda on it. It will absorb the smell and remove it.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

chickann said:


> Another wonderful weekend away, unfortunatley we always have issues with the toilet, this time though it was very nasty. Our, you are full indictor does not work, and we had a slight leak, told hubbie to empty contents on site but oh no had to drive home with it full and oh dear god it is everywhere. pulled out the wood from underneath the toilet which has polystyrene resting on it and it stinks it has also soaked into the carpet , tried cleaning with washing up liquid and loads of air freshener, left all windows open but the smell is still there any ideas of what will get rid of it.
> cheers
> Ann


Smack husband about the head with wet dishcloth then follow Andysams advice. 
May need several liberal sprinkings though!!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Whilst you're waiting for the bicarb to do its stuff scatter a few 'tumble dryer sheets around... 

Sains' do two own brand... they're powerful enough to choose the fragrance though the box :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

In that case I am a happy bunny cos ours didn't leak this weekend ...!!!!

There is always someone worse off so be thankful for what you have or not as the case maybe.

Ray.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Funnily enough, when I was at the supermarket the other day (Tescos I think, but it might have been Sainsburys) they have carpet cleaning machine hire (I know you don't want that) but amongst the bottles of chemicals that go with the machines was one labeled "urine neutraliser". If bicarb doesn't work it might be worth investing in a bottle of the carpet stuff - I assume they sell it and you don't need to hire a machine to get the liquid.

Mrs D


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks all, will be hitting hubby with the wet cloth that i use to clean the carpet with. sure he will listen to me next time :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

chickann said:


> Thanks all, will be hitting hubby with the wet cloth that i use to clean the carpet with. sure he will listen to me next time :lol:


I'd have thought in these days of gender equality we'd see more of the fairer sex emptying the cassettes rather than relying on 'hubbie' all the time . . .

. . . now where did I put that hard-hat?


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

After hitting hubby round the head, why do they never listen, go to your local pet store and look for the spray to neutralise pet pee odours. Bicarb should work though. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Washing conditioner used neat is good for dogs wee so try it really give it a soak and dry it with a towel it will dry quick in this heat we went to the M/H this afternoon and it was 130 in there and packet of Kit Kat is like a drink :roll: I told ray to bring them out --do they listen :roll: no!!!! :twisted:


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

rogerblack said:


> chickann said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks all, will be hitting hubby with the wet cloth that i use to clean the carpet with. sure he will listen to me next time :lol:
> ...


well as i cook, wash up, tidy up good old fasioned housewiffie jobs the least man can do is empty my poo,  :lol:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

chickann said:


> . . .the least man can do is empty my poo,  :lol:


or not, in this case . . . :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

locovan said:


> Washing conditioner used neat is good for dogs wee so try it really give it a soak and dry it with a towel it will dry quick in this heat we went to the M/H this afternoon and it was 130 in there and packet of Kit Kat is like a drink :roll: I told ray to bring them out --do they listen :roll: no!!!! :twisted:


Err -- Sorry Mavis, did you say something?

**** :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

locovan said:


> Washing conditioner used neat is good for dogs wee so try it really give it a soak and dry it with a towel it will dry quick in this heat we went to the M/H this afternoon and it was 130 in there and packet of Kit Kat is like a drink :roll: I told ray to bring them out --do they listen :roll: no!!!! :twisted:


Err - Sorry Mavis, did you say something


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

**** said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Washing conditioner used neat is good for dogs wee so try it really give it a soak and dry it with a towel it will dry quick in this heat we went to the M/H this afternoon and it was 130 in there and packet of Kit Kat is like a drink :roll: I told ray to bring them out --do they listen :roll: no!!!! :twisted:
> ...


Just like a man we we women talk they close their ears :evil: :roll:


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

A year or so back I had just emptied the toilet and was having a wipe around the cassette compartment with the dettol when my hand was showered in hot water it took a few seconds for me to realize the wife was using the toilet.

I now pile gear on the seat when I empty.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

bob23 said:


> A year or so back I had just emptied the toilet and was having a wipe around the cassette compartment with the dettol when my hand was showered in hot water it took a few seconds for me to realize the wife was using the toilet.
> 
> I now pile gear on the seat when I empty.


Isn't it supposed to be a good anti inflamation cure :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Now I realise why **** always tells me when he is going to empty the loo, and adds on the end of the sentence: "don't use it"  

Mrs D


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

White vinegar in a bucket of water with a splash of bleach worked a treat when my old Jack Russell had accidents. Seemed to work better than the stuff from the pet shop and a hell of a lot cheaper!
Should work for "people stuff" as well!


Chris & Tilly. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

What a sh*t story.

Freddiebooks


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Ann, I feel for you!!! But your story did make me chuckle!!! Hopefully you can get rid of the smell. 

One of the best investments I ever made was buying a carpet cleaner....it is in constant use!


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

cheers for all your comments, have left all the windows open today and have gone off to work, heavy down poors and thunderstorms on the way, looks like it might have a very good wash down inside and out, ho hum  :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Worth remembering that if for some reason the cassette gets over full then it is quite easy to drain some off.

Open the cassette access door and swing out the emptying outlet. 
Hold a suitable vessel under the outlet and slowly and carefully unscrew the yellow cap. Excess effluent will then drain into the collecting vessel. 
You can then empty the cassette in the normal way.


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Spacerunner said:


> Worth remembering that if for some reason the cassette gets over full then it is quite easy to drain some off.
> 
> Open the cassette access door and swing out the emptying outlet.
> Hold a suitable vessel under the outlet and slowly and carefully unscrew the yellow cap. Excess effluent will then drain into the collecting vessel.
> You can then empty the cassette in the normal way.


will tell hubs this, might just miss out the slowly and carefully bit though :lol: :twisted:


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This is just a wild guess but were we not hinting that Bio wash could destroy toilet odours instead of using Thet***ds finest?
Perhaps it would do the same for your problem.
At least it should not happen to you again as I gather you beat the s    out of him.
Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

What a great tip for a newbie. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

just an update on my wee smell, covered the area in b/c soda, sprinkled with shake in vac to put the freshness back (hate to tell you all but yes i did do the dance as i sprinkled), then the very nice man that was cleaning the smoke damage from my kitchen gave me a little of his cleaner stuff so rubbed that in too, result is a very nice smelling van again and a really clean patch on the carpet, so now need to do the whole van or might just put the bin on the clean patch.
thanks for all the tips 

Ann


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Wee can come in handy sometimes - it's really good for taking the pain out of jelly fish stings.
Been there, got the T shirt


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> Wee can come in handy sometimes - it's really good for taking the pain out of jelly fish stings.
> Been there, got the T shirt


yes but the interesting bit is who's wee was it :lol:

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

ardgour said:


> yes but the interesting bit is who's wee was it :lol:
> 
> Chris


Not mine  8O :wink: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Wee on the compost heap helps it to rot down as well :wink:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ers-wee-compost-heap-help-gardens-thrive.html


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I think the morale to this string is never wait for the warning light.
I empty our Loo every two days and put the loo brush in the pan whilst carrying out the procedure.
If the container is full it is heavy which probably explains why so many use trucks to wheel them along.
I work on the principle that hopefully madam will not impale herself.

Steve


----------



## chickann (Sep 17, 2010)

Hezbez said:


> Wee can come in handy sometimes - it's really good for taking the pain out of jelly fish stings.
> Been there, got the T shirt


yep happened to me last year in Ibiza the place is riddled with them, hubs had to wee on a tissue which i carefully placed on my shoulder, wasn't having him weeing that close to my face. certainly worked though, kids thought is was highly amusing.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When you arrived home and found the problem, you should have immediately rubbed his nose in it. 8O 

It works with naughty puppies and some husbands are similar (not me you understand).

When I started working on the coal face, my knees got very sore. The older miners told me to pee on my knees and it would harden up the skin. I would not do it though and suffered in silence.

Nowadays, I would not think twice about doing it. Arent old people disgusting. :lol:


----------

